# Mojo Question?



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Just wondering if any of you use timers on your mojos. I have timers that turn them on and off in 2 to 15 second intervals and in the past it has always seemed to work well and I haven't had any problems. Lately it seems like the ducks would flare when one of them would stop. Do most of you just leave them on constantly? I'm hunting flooded corn if that matters.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i dont have a timer, but i do have a hard wired on/off switch and 45' of cable on it. i will mess with turning mine on/off from time to time, but never really noticed a difference. i mainly use the switch so i can set the mojo away from the blinds but still turn it off when honkers approach.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have on and off remotes on my mojos. I only turn them off when geese are coming in.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

We looked into the timers but just got remotes for them, works great


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I never used a timer for my mojo,but have used the remote and it works great.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

Sadly in MN, remotes are illegal.

.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I actually have both timers and remotes. I always thought that the starting and stopping of the mojos helps catch their attention better than just the constant motion. With the timers I dont have to play around with the remotes to start and stop them unless some geese are coming. Lately though it just seemed that if ducks were working close and a mojo would stop that the ducks would flare. Trying it tomorrow morning with no timers. We'll see what happens.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I never turn mine off in fields.Occasionally do with incoming ducks on water.Get their attention,then shut them off.Experiment with ducks in your decoys.Interesting but still inconsistent results.
I use remotes.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have 1 with a timer that I mount real low to the ground, I have a remote on the other one and mount that higher. When we are using several, 4-6, 
we try to mount them at different heights. Seems to work....


----------



## Behr360 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have two mojos one has a remote so that is nice and we shut it off when nothing is flying. but the other has no remote so yes we leave ours run constantly and it lasts for about 5 hours.


----------



## MNfowler09 (Oct 22, 2009)

for sure just get a remote or leave them on constantly! AND when the geese start flying PULL THEM MOJOS OUT OF THE FIELD, FLARES GEESE EVERY TIME


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Well,not arguing but it doesn't flare geese everytime.I've shot them with Mojo going but definitely try get them off and dark wing sides up when geese are around.And,if hunting just geese,sure wouldn't have them out.


----------

